# My latest C&V Grail bike finally completed! (Peugeot PY10FC)



## Chombi

It's been my personal grail bike sinc I first saw them in magazines in the 80's. My finally completed Peugeot PY10FC!
Took a whole year and a month to complete the otherwise simple build/restoration, as I had to find and in some cases, modify the parts and components to use on the build. The slightly oversized CF frame tubes mad it neccessary to modify the clamps on some components, plus keeping the build "Tout French" and 100% "Non-Mavic" was quite a challenge, surprisingly, because the more appropriate Simplex/Spidel components I use used were either very hard to find or very expensive (Mostly very expensive). Not 100% accurate to what the Pro replcas came with from the factory, but I made it conscious choice to finally use my NOS Stronglight Delta cranks, hubs, pedals, headset and hubs for this special build, which gives it a slightly more advanced look (but still period correct, IMO) than the typical PY10FC. 
I gave it a short test ride this weekend and it feltl quite a bit stiffer than my Vitus Plus Carbone 7. Most likely because of the oversized CF tubing and the quite beefy section, aluminum rear stays.
Next Grail bike I'm hunting for to build would be a Gitane Team Pro with Columbus tubed frame. Been unsuccessful finding one for many years now, but it just takes a bit of patience, I suspect, same as I had to have to find and build this Peugoet......


----------



## TheManShow

Awesome.


----------



## Porty

You have done a great job. Really great looking bike.


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07

Gorgeous bike! Great photos too.


----------



## BacDoc

Nice work! That bicycle is stunning!

In my teens in the 70's, one of my friends had a Peugeot that was the envy of our group. That was the beginning of my interest in the bicycle as more than just a ride.


----------



## davcruz

Really nice work Chombi, a very nice example of a fine Peugeot! So will it be a wall hanger or a nice Sunday rider?


----------



## Tig

Excellent restoration! She's a beauty. Well done, sir.


----------



## rplace13

Wow, super nice. Looks like it just got done with a trip in a time machine. Well done and congrats!


----------

